

Free Dr Pepper Site Down (see the PHP) - eventhough
http://www.drpepper.com/freeDrPepper/

======
shutter
<del>Looks like they fixed it -- good.</del> Exposing your web service code is
a huge security issue; at least they were prompt about fixing it (says
"Service Unavailable" now rather than serving PHP files)

Edit: Apparently not.

~~~
cperciva
Exposing your code isn't a security issue if your code is written properly in
the first place. You shouldn't be putting any private keys into your code.

------
kwamenum86
Lucky for them it is just a recaptcha account. I wonder why the PHP was not
interpreted though? It is wrapped properly?

